# Possibly the most stunning kitten Ever :) (picture(



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

This is my girl that got away! The couple had first pick as had waited for ages and their daughter also as a kitten from me, I let them pick her then as she grew I realised that she was going to be a beautie...........

The one that got away! *sigh*


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow she is gorgeous  Stunning blue eyes


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

thanks!!

43 views and only 1 reply??????????????????????


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

:thumbup: 2 now


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

She is a beauty! - I feel like that with one of the ones we let go last year  she looks very content and happy.

D xx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

her eyes are so mesmerizing, could look at them all day shes stunningly beautiful.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2011)

Wow - stunning.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

tylow said:


> :thumbup: 2 now


haha thanks! 



deedeedee said:


> She is a beauty! - I feel like that with one of the ones we let go last year  she looks very content and happy.
> 
> D xx


shouldnt have let her go, but they had first pick and choose her early, did plan to keep from that litter but the others didnt match her and they were torties, already have 2 torties 



DKDREAM said:


> her eyes are so mesmerizing, could look at them all day shes stunningly beautiful.


thanks! i love her face, she is a real little naughty sausgae to! 



louise5031 said:


> Wow - stunning.


thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Omg shes unbelievably beautiful I think the new owners would have to wrestle her out of my hands .


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

that's weird im sure i posted in here before so where's it gone
she is gorgeous hun love her eyes


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

i did reply here 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/140183-possibly-most-stunning-kitten-ever-picci.html


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

she is stunning!!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

:001_wub: OMG she's gorgeous


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Omg shes unbelievably beautiful I think the new owners would have to wrestle her out of my hands .


lol!! they are sending me loads piccis in a few days am mega excited, she also my 'poster girl' shes the one on the front of my website (link below) :001_wub: :001_wub:



GeordieBabe said:


> that's weird im sure i posted in here before so where's it gone
> she is gorgeous hun love her eyes


haha you did lol! 



celicababe1986 said:


> she is stunning!!


thanks!! :thumbup:



srhdufe said:


> :001_wub: OMG she's gorgeous


thanks!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

She is really beautiful, such wonderful blue eyes, you must be very proud of her.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> This is my girl that got away! The couple had first pick as had waited for ages and their daughter also as a kitten from me, I let them pick her then as she grew I realised that she was going to be a beautie...........
> 
> The one that got away! *sigh*


Absolutely gorgeous :001_wub: Fabulous baby blue eyes :001_tt1:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> She is really beautiful, such wonderful blue eyes, you must be very proud of her.


thanks! very proud!! 



lymorelynn said:


> Absolutely gorgeous :001_wub: Fabulous baby blue eyes :001_tt1:


thanks! i know and it was taken on a mobile phone! :scared:


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

See what you mean


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Kinjilabs said:


> See what you mean


lol thanks!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

the same thing happened with my nellie my wegie.
her breeder was told that she would never make a show cat, but look at her now


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

jenny armour said:


> the same thing happened with my nellie my wegie.
> her breeder was told that she would never make a show cat, but look at her now


lol shes stunning but I dont get what you mean?? I wanted to keep her! but they had first pick, plus they choose her so early I knew they would want her  who wouldnt???


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

She is very pretty, her eyes are like crystals.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> She is very pretty, her eyes are like crystals.


thanks! what a lovely description! ive put her as my avator pic now!  cant wait to see her new piccis, they have wrote my some wonderful emails about her, she likes to skid down the wooden floor lol! and is a fantastic jumper! :thumbup:


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Gorgeous  bet your hoping you get another like her in the future eh?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Gem16 said:


> Gorgeous  bet your hoping you get another like her in the future eh?


100% !!!! Just recieved alot more pics of her ... and oh my god shes gorgeous! :001_wub: :thumbup: very proud of her!


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> 100% !!!! Just recieved alot more pics of her ... and oh my god shes gorgeous! :001_wub: :thumbup: very proud of her!


You must post more for us then . She is truly incredibly gorgeous.


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

She is soooo beautiful:thumbup:i`m not surprised your proud


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

She's stunning I would be upset to let her go


----------



## RetroLemons (Nov 11, 2010)

Wow! Beautiful :001_wub:


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> lol shes stunning but I dont get what you mean?? I wanted to keep her! but they had first pick, plus they choose her so early I knew they would want her  who wouldnt???


She's beautiful! Why couldn't you keep her? Surely you should have had first pick and then buyers can have first pick of the kittens that you have available?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

dagny0823 said:


> You must post more for us then . She is truly incredibly gorgeous.


lol shes on my website under 'kitten pictures 2' will try and get some more here though! 



claire & the gang said:


> She is soooo beautiful:thumbup:i`m not surprised your proud


lol thanks!  shes a real sweetie to!



Nicky10 said:


> She's stunning I would be upset to let her go


very! 



RetroLemons said:


> Wow! Beautiful :001_wub:


thanks!! 



Dozymoo said:


> She's beautiful! Why couldn't you keep her? Surely you should have had first pick and then buyers can have first pick of the kittens that you have available?


I did really, I choose to keep a different girl! A tortie, Im a sucker for torties :001_wub: then as she grew we realized that she was going to be a stunner, and we were right lol!  This litter Im having first pick and no torties...hopefully!  lol!! :thumbup:


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh, how gorgeous. What a stunner! Gimme!


----------



## WindyCity (Dec 18, 2010)

She is a stunner. I have a boy I wish I had kept, he is happy though.

I have a 5 day old boy who is very sweet, for 5 days, possibly a blue colourpoint, I think, that could change.


----------



## christie12 (Sep 18, 2010)

she is stunning, a really beautiful cat


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

koekemakranka said:


> Oh, how gorgeous. What a stunner! Gimme!


lol! wish I could! shes happy with her new family though *sniff* lol 



WindyCity said:


> She is a stunner. I have a boy I wish I had kept, he is happy though.
> 
> I have a 5 day old boy who is very sweet, for 5 days, possibly a blue colourpoint, I think, that could change.


lol! I raelly wish I had kept that bengal boy, but you cant keep them all...at least thats wha the partner keeps telling me!!



christie12 said:


> she is stunning, a really beautiful cat


thanks!! :thumbup:


----------



## WindyCity (Dec 18, 2010)

Just think you may produce another one of these in a few weeks. I want her. OK?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

WindyCity said:


> Just think you may produce another one of these in a few weeks. I want her. OK?


haha!! never!!


----------



## horrij (Sep 19, 2010)

Yep one cute kitten


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

horrij said:


> Yep one cute kitten


lol thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

All of your kittens are gorgeous, but she really is outstanding. I would love one of your kittens. Too bad I'm in the US.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Stunning !! love her eyes they are mesmorising :thumbup:


----------



## Gernella (Dec 14, 2008)

Absolutely bl**dy gorgeous.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

:001_wub:


dagny0823 said:


> All of your kittens are gorgeous, but she really is outstanding. I would love one of your kittens. Too bad I'm in the US.


aww thanks! 



suzy93074 said:


> Stunning !! love her eyes they are mesmorising :thumbup:


thanks she is a real cutie pie!



Gernella said:


> Absolutely bl**dy gorgeous.


lol thanks!!


----------

